# Nous, les délinquants relationnels !!!!



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Voilà. Ça y est. A force de dire que ça va chier, ça chie !

Alors bon. Ok. On semble avoir compris, même si on veut pas l'admettre, ok, on doit foutre la paix aux gens _différents_ sur le forum&#8230; Enfin. Je dis ok mais on n'a pas le choix. D'un autre côté, la nature est bien faite, on peut quand même se laisser aller à la mauvaise humeur et à l'antipathie. Maigre consolation que ces petits témoignages vermillons, vestiges de notre ancien lustre, ombre fanée de feu l'illusion de notre puissance&#8230; Immense frustration également à l'utilisation de la fonction "ignorer l'utilisateur", seul prétexte utilisable par la modération pour dire "ferme ta gueule&#8230; un outil salvateur est mis à ta disposition même si il permet quand même aux nuisibles d'être fidèles à ce qu'ils sont impunément (par contre, même si ça ne t'apporte pas le réconfort, moi aussi ce con m'emmerde)". Je sais de quoi je parle. Mais plaignons-les les pauvres, ils ne peuvent ignorer personne&#8230; J'ouvrirai un jour au autre fil pour se recueillir ensemble autour de nos amis (hihihi) les modérateurs. J'en suis sorti, mais tous n'ont pas la même chance face au fléau&#8230; (tenez bon, je ne vous lâcherai pas ! :love: )

Pis !

L'administrateur, pris dans l'élan de la béatitude et de l'amour suranné de son prochain, fut-il futile (je reste lisse pour l'instant, j'espère que cet effort provoquant force nausées chez moi jouera dans la balance au jugement dernier&#8230, a en plus mis en place pendant mon absence un système mielleux que d'aucuns décrivent comme nauséabond : la liste d'amis&#8230; Beurk. L'amitié, en soi, n'est pas une notion négative (couché Juniork ! Garde ton énergie digitale pour te triturer le lombric, et laisse ton clavier tranquille). Avoir des amis, c'est bien dans la vie, donc ça doit l'être aussi dans la virtualité. Alors en plus, sur macgé, on a le boxer qui fond rien qu'à y penser&#8230; Soit. Pourquoi pas non plus. Après tout, _post coïtum animal triste_&#8230; le temps que les ados de fait ou tardifs se remettent de l'émotion de l'ensemencement de leurs dessous de flanelle, on a la paix.

La nature étant mal faite d'un certain côté, n'importe qui peut demander à n'importe qui d'autre de devenir son ami. Le stupre, quoi. La nature étant bien faite d'un autre côté, n'importe qui peut envoyer se faire foutre le n'importe qui qui vient de lui demander d'être son ami, alors qu'il ne le connaît ni des lèvres, ni des dents. C'est vrai quoi. C'est quoi un ami ? Au moins, c'est quelqu'un qu'on a rencontré _en vrai_, non ? Et la bienséance dicterait qu'en plus, on se soit apprécié&#8230; Donc, au moins, pour ces deux raisons, j'applique l'_envoyage-paître_.

Oui mais voilà.

Pour le pékin moyen, ça suffit. Mais pas pour nous, les délinquants relationnels. Non non non. Nous, nous aimerions expliquer pourquoi. C'est un peu ce que je fais ici, oui. Mais vous connaissez ma verve (relisez-moi deux-trois fois, nous ne sommes pas devenus intimes à vos insus respectifs, je vous rassure), j'aimerais tant personnaliser mes refus. L'empathie, c'est mon dada à moi. Je trouve toujours le mot qui s'adapte bien à la situation. Celui qui vous caractérise, qui saura sans embage ni lecture inutile vous aller droit au c&#339;ur, et vous faire comprendre rapidement le pourquoi du qu'est-ce ou du comment.

Voilà. Alors nous, les délinquants relationnels, souhaiterions pouvoir dire pourquoi nous ne voulons pas accepter la demande en amitié de n'importe qui. Et mieux, pour le raffinement ultime, _like an over-the-cake-cherry_&#8230; serait-il aussi possible d'avoir un champ de personnalisation pour expliquer à certains indélicats pourquoi nous souhaitons les virer du cercle de nos amis comme nous le ferions d'un étron de nos augustes sphincters ?

Qu'on puisse encore un peu s'amuser, quoi  C'est demandé gentiment après tout !

Allez hop ! Pétitions ! 
Vous aussi, révélez-vous délinquants relationnels !
Ralliez-vous à ma cause si votre c&#339;ur est pure antipathie lui aussi !

Mais craignez la vindicte si vous n'en êtes pas dignes&#8230; Le berger sait reconnaître ses moutons.
Héhéhé.

*BackCat* (<= jolie signature, non ? Ça vous la coupe, ça, hein ?)


----------



## daffyb (17 Septembre 2008)

veux tu être mon ami ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Ah non !
J'ai dit APRÈS, le fil de soutien pour les modérateurs !

Va falloir attendre un peu mon petit 

Allez ouste ! Pfuiiiit !!


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

Dis moi, tête de pine en bois.
On (mes anciens camarades modérateurs et moi) avait mis tous nos espoirs en toi, je vois qu'on a fait fausse route.
Ça fait des années qu'on demande une maison de retraite pour anciens modos, un coin tranquille où on pourrait inviter les potes, être peinard. On l'a bien mérité.
Mais l'autre redman, il s'en cogne. Pour faire le blaireau en tishirt à la peul expo, y'a du monde, mais pour gratifier les anciens, macache bono.
Alors donc on avait mis nos espoirs en toi.
Ton côté sérieux, soupe-au-lait, pince-sans-rire, ça aurait pu passer.
Et là tu viens tout niquer.
T'es rien qu'un putain de chat. J'vais t'virer d'ma liste d'amis, tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

T'es qui toi ? :mouais: Obsédé relationnel, va ! Pauv' mythe !
Obligé de faire le facteur pour avoir droit à l'uniforme !Pfff&#8230;

J'ai même rien fait en plus ! Je veux juste pouvoir continuer à taper sur les simples d'esprit avec mes copains rigolos&#8230;

Moi je te virerai de ma liste uniquement quand il y aura un champ à renseigner !


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Septembre 2008)

Allez, tiens, tu connais les paroles, j'en suis sûr 

[youtube]40BGgK4-AbM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

C'est qui ? Aristote ? Hegel ?


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

Hegel enculé !


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est qui ? Aristote ? Hegel ?



Non. Toi. Ce que tu dis
L'amitié qui n'est pas sans son contraire et sans risque
L'amitié qui se fout de "tu veux être mon ami"
L'amitié pierreuse et légère qui se fout des écrans

_"Come as you are

Reste comme tu es, comme tu étais
Comme je veux que tu sois
Comme un ami, comme un ami, comme un vieil ennemi
Prends ton temps, dépêche-toi
Le choix est tien, ne sois pas en retard
Prends du repos, comme un ami, comme un vieux souvenir
Souvenir 

Reste à te rouler dans la boue, à te tremper dans l'eau de Javel
Comme je veux que tu sois
Comme une tendance, comme un ami, comme un vieux souvenir
Souvenir  
Et je jure que je n'ai pas de gun
Non, je n'ai pas de gun

Souvenir 

Souvenir - et je n'ai pas de gun

Et je jure que je n'ai pas de gun
Non, je n'ai pas de gun

Souvenir "

_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Mais je sais bien 

Je dressais un piège à con, mais j'ai choppé que le chauve et toi&#8230; Faut qu'j'remouille la ligne, c'est pas avec ça que j'vais bouffer 

Mais pour abonder dans ton sens, je connais la valeur de mon amitié par celle que je reçois en échange. Et c'est un double délice pour moi que de refuser la mienne. D'abord pour la morsure que le refus à une telle requête occasionne. Et ensuite pour le regret d'en être privé qui est éprouvé.
Et je ne parle pas de ceux qui n'osent même pas imaginer la demander  j'en ai vu qui tournaient autour du rassemblement que nous faisions mes amis et moi lors d'apparitions publiques&#8230; Risible à point que c'en était pathétique. Tremblants, la vue rivée aux sandalettes, les bras encombrants, l'air de rien en décrivant des circonvolutions autour du pâté de stands de l'apple expo    La peur au ventre  (Et si ils me tapent ? Et si il se foutent de ma gueule devant tout le monde ?) J'en ai même vu des imprudents&#8230; des qui venaient me parler comme si de rien était, de conneries plus grosses qu'eux sur le mac, le moniteur, l'iPod, l'iPhone du moment et changer de couleur en apercevant mon pseudo sur mon badge    "Euh&#8230; je reviens, j'ai un coup de fil à manger au chiottes&#8230; :rateau: " 

Ça, j'aime vraiment en fait. :rose: Et ça valorise mes amis en plus. Chose à laquelle chacun devrait réfléchir.



*BON ??? VOUS SIGNEZ OUI OU MERDE ????*


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2008)

Ce sera merde parce que j'aime pas les pétitions et puis ça ne sert à rien de se justifier auprès de gens dont on ne veut pas se faire des amis ; le vrai mépris se passe de mots.

"L'envoyage pêtre" ? Mouai, faut avoir du temps à perdre... y'en a qui ne valent même pas la peine du mp.

Le chat de mon voisin, il vous griffe quand vous ne lui rendez pas hommage comme il sied aux inférieurs qui le croisent. Le reste du temps il vous ignore ; vous n'existez même pas. Ça c'est grand, hautain ; pas méchant mais bien pire : naturel.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Allez hop ! Pétitions !
> Vous aussi, révélez-vous délinquants relationnels !
> Ralliez-vous à ma cause si votre cur est pure antipathie lui aussi !



Je signe :style:



> *BON ??? VOUS SIGNEZ OUI OU MERDE ????*



*OUAIS, C'EST BON ; 
JE SIIIIIIIIGNE!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je signe :style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. 
Quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce sera merde parce que j'aime pas les pétitions et puis ça ne sert à rien de se justifier auprès de gens dont on ne veut pas se faire des amis ; le vrai mépris se passe de mots.
> 
> "L'envoyage pêtre" ? Mouai, faut avoir du temps à perdre... y'en a qui ne valent même pas la peine du mp.
> 
> Le chat de mon voisin, il vous griffe quand vous ne lui rendez pas hommage comme il sied aux inférieurs qui le croisent. Le reste du temps il vous ignore ; vous n'existez même pas. Ça c'est grand, hautain ; pas méchant mais bien pire : naturel.


Paître. Pas pêtre. L'orthographe et le respect des néologismes dans les citations, ce n'est pas une notion absconse.
Et en plus, d'ailleurs, j'ai pas demandé d'avis contraire au mien. Ne me demande pas de te démontrer que rester indifférent à ton égard, finalement, c'était l'option la plus agréable&#8230; Du temps à perdre, j'en ai, moi&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> Allez hop ! Pétitions !
> Vous aussi, révélez-vous délinquants relationnels !
> Ralliez-vous à ma cause si votre cur est pure antipathie lui aussi !
> ...


Fô k'j'réfléchiss !...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Pisse-froid !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Là, je suis bien emmerdé, tu vois.

Au début, je m'étais dit : "J'accepte n'importe qui, si dans le tas il en est d'assez couillons pour croire que cocher des noms dans une liste à quoi que ce soit à voir avec l'amitié, tant pis pour eux."
Du coup, je ne sais même pas qui il y a dedans.
Dans le tas, des gens biens, sûrement.

Mais là, j'ai envie de virer tout le monde, même ceux que j'aime bien.
T'as pas tort, je n'en ai croisé aucun "en vrai", juste des images d'eux, la part mise dans le pseudo.

Bon.
Mais tout ça n'est que corollaire au sujet.
Pour répondre à ta question, *oui, je signe.*


----------



## krystof (17 Septembre 2008)

Non seulement je souhaiterais pouvoir dire pourquoi je n'accepte pas la demande en amitié de certains, mais en plus, je voudrais pouvoir choisir mes ennemis préférés. Possible ça ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je suis bien emmerdé, tu vois.
> 
> Au début, je m'étais dit : "J'accepte n'importe qui, si dans le tas il en est d'assez couillons pour croire que cocher des noms dans une liste à quoi que ce soit à voir avec l'amitié, tant pis pour eux."
> Du coup, je ne sais même pas qui il y a dedans.
> ...


Idem...
Par contre j'en ai rencontré deux...
Deux, qui ont suscité et suscitent, en général, des réactions outrées des posteurs lambdas (mais pas qu'eux)...  :love: 
Bon allez, je signe mon p'tit Chaton... 



BackCat a dit:


> Pisse-froid !


Une p'tite bière ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Ha!

Ca t'a un petit côté _we, the people.._. tout ça!

_Forum of the brave,
Land of the amis (ou pas, justement)_



_In fuck, we trust!_​


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Septembre 2008)

Ben oui, hein.
Moi aussi je signe.

Et je vais même faire pression : Benjamin, je te préviens, je ne ferai le ménage dans ma "liste d'amis" que quand tu auras mis une telle fonction en marche!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je suis bien emmerdé, tu vois.
> 
> Au début, je m'étais dit : "J'accepte n'importe qui, si dans le tas il en est d'assez couillons pour croire que cocher des noms dans une liste à quoi que ce soit à voir avec l'amitié, tant pis pour eux."
> Du coup, je ne sais même pas qui il y a dedans.
> ...


Malgré tout, et c'est le lot de toute loi léonine, elle souffre d'exceptions&#8230; On peut aussi se prendre d'amitié pour des personnes dont on se sent proche pour telle ou telle raison. Par extension, on sait qu'a priori, si on rencontrait ces personnes, il y aurait plus de chance qu'on se vide quelques pintes et qu'on passe de bons moments plutôt qu'on se balance des tartes dans la gueule. C'est juste un contretemps géographique, disons.


Tiens d'ailleurs&#8230; et si on demandait aussi une liste d'ennemis ? Si on peut imaginer définir un côté de la personnalité des gens par leur liste d'amis (la longueur, la profondeur, l'éclectisme&#8230 on peut aussi la définir par la liste des gens qu'elle déteste.

Par exemple&#8230; Ça aiderait à différencier deux personnes qui ont juste 7-8 amis. Un membrek (que je ne désignerai pas donc, par charité chrétienne&#8230 n'ayant que peu d'amis, dont des maniaques compulsifs de la liste à rallonge, et un autre comme moi par exemple qui a choisi de ne coopter QUE ceux qui figurent dans la sienne. Ou alors, au moins, à la manière des points disco, un barème en fonction du nombre de refus rapproché du nombre de demandes.
0 : <Bidule> est beaucoup trop sociable pour être honnête.
1 à 2 : <Bidule> a dû oublier de faire caca un matin, il a été un peu colère !
...
> 50 : <Bidule> se prend pour BackCat ou a dû trouver un moyen de baiser vbull. Dans les deux cas, ça va chier grave&#8230;

Avec classement antipathique et tout et tout&#8230;

Ça aurait de la gueule, non ?


Ou encore un classement de la honte !

<Bidulek> s'est vu refuser l'entrée de la liste d'amis de :

BackCat : "Dans tes rêves, peau d'n&#339;ud !"
PATOCHMAN : "Va fancoulo, pinzuto !"
Tirhum : "euh, ouais, mais non, sinon les copains ils me tapent&#8230; désolé"
Ponkhead : "Bonjour, nous sommes au regret de ne pouvoir donner une suite favorable à votre demande. Nous vous remercions toutefois pour l'intérêt que vous nous avez témoigné."
BobbyNounTchak : "Salut ! Et bienvenue dans ma liste" (Merde&#8230; m'ai gouré).
L'écrieur : "OYEZ ! OYEZ ! Dégage de là, toi&#8230; :mouais:"

Etc.


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> *BON ??? VOUS SIGNEZ OUI OU MERDE ????*



C'est bien parce que c'est toi : je réponds.

Mais non, je ne signe pas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

25 amis.
Evidemment.

Et je n'aurai pas l'outrecuidance de citer certains qui y figurent et que je rêve de faire figurer dans mon hypothétique _hall of lame_&#8230;

Mais bon&#8230; Je savais que tu étais un gentil, toi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Ouais, mais alors il faudrait plein de listes, en fait.
Ceux qui saoulent, ceux qu'on voudraient rencontrer en vrai pour leur foutre son poing dans la g..., ceux qui sont bêtes à manger du foin*, ceux qui sont encore moins malins que ça au point d'être involontairement drôles, les illuminés de S&CA** ou les enragés grotesques à la reinneman.
Et tant d'autres...

Mais, il y a déjà les commentaires, les profils, les points disco.
On risque le doublon, la surdose, la noyade.

A la limite un outil - tu rentres deux pseudos dedans et, en fonction des boulages des uns et des autres, la machine te dit ce qu'ils pensent l'un de l'autre.
Une sorte de Génius des forum, quoi...
Exemple :
BACKCAT & estomak
croutchi croutchi croutchi (c'est le bruit de la machine)
Résultat : "Amour fou!"
(ah merde, il y a un bug, va falloir faire un patch...)

Bref.
Vous voyez l'idée.
Vous saisissez le principe.


Benjamin?
Tu réunis tes équipes, tu vois la faisabilité du truc, tu nous fais un rapport ASAP.




Et tout ça ne me dis pas ce que je vais faire de ma liste d'amis.



* Toutes les catégories citées sont subjective, on est tous le con de quelqu'un, aimons-nous les uns les autres, bla bla bla et toutes les mentions légales.

** Ca, c'est mon obsession à moi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

On est tous le con d'un autre, c'est vrai&#8230; Par contre, on est en droit de s'affoler quand on devient le con de tout le monde 




(Je viens d'être béni pour cette formule, ça m'a fait du bien  Merci à Lui  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> PATOCHMAN : "Va fancoulo, pinzuto !"



Heuuuu... Ça s'écrit "pinzutu".
Je te prie de bien vouloir respecter l'orthographe de la langue de mes ancêtre, sinon, je me verai au regret de ne plus te compter parmi mes amis...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Tu remarqueras, j'ai fait ça de mémoire et en imaginant bien que tu aurais pu faire une faute de frappe poussé par l'élan de la colère


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> <Bidulek> s'est vu refuser l'entrée de la liste d'amis de :
> 
> BackCat : "Dans tes rêves, peau d'nud !"
> ...


'bécile !...  :love: 
Vais finir par n'accepter que les "filles" dans ma liste d'amis, na !...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

On va t'appeler Mackie, fait gaffe&#8230; remarque, toi au moins, elles accepteront peut-être


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2008)

Remarquez, il y a aussi beaucoup à dire sur les petits mots doux et commentaires dans les messages visiteurs des profils...ça se bisoute et se léchouille à mort et c'est mielleux, à coup de merci, de rien, des smileys :afraid: , tout ça, mais il faut que ce soit public! Ah oui, public! :afraid:
Je crois que ça participe un peu du même principe: étaler ses petits états d'âme partout et montrer ses capacités sociales virtuelles. 

Mais bon, si on signe, on peut éviter d'être sur ta liste noire?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

On s'est pas tapé dessus quand on s'est vu&#8230; ça devrait pouvoir se faire


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On va t'appeler Mackie, fait gaffe


Vache !... :afraid: 


BackCat a dit:


> remarque, toi au moins, elles accepteront peut-être


Je ne tiens pas à le vérifier...  




P.S un p'tit tour dans son profil...
Il a 220 "amis" !...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

N'empêche, ça va vite devenir instructif ce fil&#8230; y'en a des choses à dire sur les comportements de nos co-listiers (c'était qui le pinzutU qui nous balançait ce terme à la con à tout bout de champ, d'ailleurs ?).

Le "bon anniversaire" quotidien aussi. Fabuleux. Heureusement qu'on a mis fin à cet atermoiement lamentable. Souhaiter chaque jour, à la file, l'anniversaire d'un copier-coller de FAUX-noms de personnes qu'on ne CONNAIT PAS. Juste pour dire "voyez comme je suis gentil, aimez-moi !!! je souhaite l'anniversaire des gens !!!" ET PAF !! Un smiley merdeux et dégoulinant !!!

On a juste confiné ce qui était inopérable dans présentez-vous, ça semble suffire&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et tout ça ne me dis pas ce que je vais faire de ma liste d'amis.



Moi j'ai coché "ne recevoir de messages visiteurs que de ma liste de contacts". 
C'est d'une utilité précieuse.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Vache !... :afraid:
> Je ne tiens pas à le vérifier...
> 
> 
> ...


Proportions femmes/hommes ? :affraid:

Si il y a des femmes dans son profil&#8230; ben ça veut dire qu'on a de sacrées vicieuses dans ce forum. je sais pas si vous vous rendez-compte ! 

(Merde&#8230; il est dans ma liste !!!! :sick: )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi j'ai coché "ne recevoir de messages visiteurs que de ma liste de contacts".
> C'est d'une utilité précieuse.


Moi aussi, tiens  Je vais décocher. Comme ça je vais pouvoir refuser plus souvent !

Merci l'écrieur !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> ...c'était qui le pinzutU qui nous balançait ce terme à la con à tout bout de champ, d'ailleurs ?



Je ne te suis pas toujours... Pourais-tu expliciter ton propos?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuu... Ça s'écrit "pinzutu".
> Je te prie de bien vouloir respecter l'orthographe de la langue de *mes ancêtre*, sinon, je me *verai* au regret de ne plus te compter parmi mes amis...



T'sais quoi?
Ben pareil.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Proportions femmes/hommes ? :affraid:
> 
> Si il y a des femmes dans son profil ben ça veut dire qu'on a de sacrées vicieuses dans ce forum. je sais pas si vous vous rendez-compte !
> 
> (Merde il est dans ma liste !!!! :sick: )


Hinhinhin©...   



l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi j'ai coché "ne recevoir de messages visiteurs que de ma liste de contacts".
> C'est d'une utilité précieuse.


D'ailleurs avec tout "ça"; le bon vieux commentaire tombe en désuétude !...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi j'ai coché "ne recevoir de messages visiteurs que de ma liste de contacts".
> C'est d'une utilité précieuse.


 
Tu as tort: j'aime beaucoup les messages outrés de quelques manges-merde qui viennent s'épancher dans mon profil si délicatement décoré à leur attention.





PS: Joyeux anniversaire à Jefra, cphilphot (51), phil.17 (45), ibubu (37), PoM (27), BlackKho (24), ANGELUSNB (23), jumarcial (19).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi j'ai coché "ne recevoir de messages visiteurs que de ma liste de contacts".
> C'est d'une utilité précieuse.


Ouais, mais c'est qui les contacts?
Les amis?
Une autre liste?

Et puis, non, je veux que des abrutis finis puissent aussi venir dire tout le mal qu'ils pensent éventuellement de moi dans mon profil, ça fait partie du jeu.
(et ça me fait rire)


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Proportions femmes/hommes ? :affraid:
> 
> Si il y a des femmes dans son profil ben ça veut dire qu'on a de sacrées vicieuses dans ce forum. je sais pas si vous vous rendez-compte !
> 
> (Merde il est dans ma liste !!!! :sick: )



37 sur 220 (j'ai enlevé les bots des admins, ça compte pas). 
Ce qui fait dans les... 16,81%

Dont 3 nioubes.
Les autres ne sont pas perverses, elles cultivent leur fibre maternelle, tu n'y comprends que dalle, c'est désespérant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Fibre maternelle ??? Envers mackie ???


Mais bien sûr que c'est de la perversité !!! Ton obsession te perdra !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> elles cultivent leur fibre maternelle



Pour avoir des enfants, mangez des All-Bran, c'est ça?

Et pour avoir des amis?
Des fibres aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Comme quoi avoir trop d'amis, ça fait chier !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

Il va finir par me plaire ce con! ​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Ah !!!! Je vais faire un copier coller de ce que j'ai mis à la cave avec ma citation de Diogène le velu si ça continue !!!!


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

J'ai la même !


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il va finir par me plaire ce con! ​



c'est quoi déjà, l'expression? ah oui: on a les amis qu'on mérite


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

Tout pareil


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Mouhahahahaa !!! Et en plus ce collabo de jpmiss le boule vert !!!!


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

Il était bourré, dit-il ! Le faux derche !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Il était bourré, dit-il ! Le faux derche !


 Si tu savais le nombre de coups de boules que j'ai pu donner et dont je ne garde aucun souvenir...


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si tu savais le nombre de coups de boules que j'ai pu donner et dont je ne garde aucun souvenir...




déformation professionnelle


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2008)

Je signe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai la même !



Pareil.
Et j'ai dit oui.

C'est beau toute cette amitié!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si tu savais le nombre de coups de boules que j'ai pu donner et dont je ne garde aucun souvenir...


Ça prête à confusion&#8230; je pensais que c'était la personne qui couchait avec un anesthésiste qui ne s'en rappelait pas&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2008)

Par contre y'a un certain "BackCat" qui ne cesse de m'envoyer des requêtes pour être mon ami, c'est qui ce type ? Un modérateur de MTM ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas de liste d'amis mais si j'en avais une, je sacrifie une volaille tous les jours pour ça, j'utiliserais le mp pour éviter de mélanger le bon grain de l'ivraie. Le côté pratique n'est pas à négliger, le gain de temps non plus  Je signe ! Sait-on jamais je pourrais en avoir besoin un jour !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Par contre y'a un certain "BackCat" qui ne cesse de m'envoyer des requêtes pour être mon ami, c'est qui ce type ? Un modérateur de MTM ?


C'est rien&#8230; c'est Benjamin qui joue avec mon compte&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Par contre y'a un certain "BackCat" qui ne cesse de m'envoyer des requêtes pour être mon ami, c'est qui ce type ? Un modérateur de MTM ?



Ça veut dire quoi MTM ?
Montre Ton Micropénis ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2008)

Backcat, t'ai-je déjà dit que je t'aime ?????????:love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Backcat, t'ai-je déjà dit que je t'aime ?????????:love:


PAIDAI!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> PAIDAI!


Tiens !  ... mon nouvel ami !!!!!!:love::love::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Backcat, t'ai-je déjà dit que je t'aime ?????????:love:



Tu comptes faire partie de sa liste "fusion possible" ou "retour de flamme" ?  :love:


----------



## estomak (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> A la limite un outil - tu rentres deux pseudos dedans et, en fonction des boulages des uns et des autres, la machine te dit ce qu'ils pensent l'un de l'autre.
> Une sorte de Génius des forum, quoi...
> Exemple :
> BACKCAT & estomak
> ...



Tu sais que je ne le déteste pas...Comme je te l'ai maintes fois expliqué. Ni haine, ni amour, je ne transpose pas les sentiments du réel sur le monde virtuel. C'est un tropisme kamikaze que d'aller se chamailler pour des queues de cerise avec des gens qu'on ne connaît pas. Exprimer son opinion, oui, donner son sentiment d'accord mais se lancer dans des diatribes contre untel ou unetelle par la raison que ce qu'il profère vous déplaît, misère! Quelle perte de temps. Illusion. Vanité.

Concernant ce monsieur, c'est une personne à qui je n'ai jamais parlé, et qui s'est prise de 'passion' pour moi. Soit. Certains expriment leur passion sur le mode de la virulence, de l'agressivité. Sculpture de soi, modération de l'animalité par l'éducation : Leur a-t'on appris à agir autrement? Je ne miserais pas ma paie la dessus.
Pour cette raison, je préfère ne pas l'accabler et passer mon chemin, sans m'arrêter.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (17 Septembre 2008)

non rien fausse manip'


edit: putain quel noob je fais !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Backcat, t'ai-je déjà dit que je t'aime ?????????:love:


Oui  Et j'aime toujours autant le lire


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>


Cool. Merci de ne pas avoir cité cette fois  Tu veux être mon ami ? :love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

Ouaiiiis !... :bebe:
À grands renforts de bière... _de luxe ?!... _

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> PAIDAI!



Quand on est poli, on dit Tsoin tsoin!


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2008)

Ça n'étonnera personne, mais je trouve qu'il manque l'option "tu veux être mon amant ?". 
Ça me ferait gagner du temps.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Pas sûr&#8230; faudrait traiter les nombreuses demandes que tu recevrais


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ça n'étonnera personne, mais je trouve qu'il manque l'option "tu veux être mon amant ?".
> Ça me ferait gagner du temps.



Ou, "tu veux être mon manant?" pour les plus royalistes que le roi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Voilà. Ça y est. A force de dire que ça va chier, ça chie !
> 
> Alors bon. Ok. ... blablabla...



Non mais, t'espère vraiment devenir mon ami en faisant des posts de plus de 2 lignes !???   

Par ailleurs mon psychothérapeute m'a dit récemment qu'il fallait que j'arrête de vouloir être aimé par tout le monde... et c'est vrai que c'est un excellent conseil... :rateau:

voilà sinon, c'est vraiment un fil à la con...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Ben tu t'attendais à quoi d'autre ? Charogne !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Par ailleurs mon psychothérapeute m'a dit récemment qu'il fallait que j'arrête de vouloir être aimé par tout le monde... et c'est vrai que c'est un excellent conseil... :rateau:



Si ça peut t'aider, je peux ne pas t'aimer.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

T'avances pas trop, toi&#8230; déjà que tu communiques avec l'inconsistant, je ne suis pas sûr du tout que tu sois capable de faire ce que tu dis&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Par ailleurs mon psychothérapeute m'a dit récemment qu'il fallait que j'arrête de vouloir être aimé par tout le monde... et c'est vrai que c'est un excellent conseil... :rateau:


Tu sais que je pense à toi au moins une ou deux fois par jour ... à chaque fois que mon iPhone sonne et m'affiche "NUMERO MASQUE" ... je me dis ... ça y 'est ! cette fois ci c'est lui !!! Mais non !
:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> T'avances pas trop, toi&#8230; déjà que tu communiques avec l'inconsistant, je ne suis pas sûr du tout que tu sois capable de faire ce que tu dis&#8230; :mouais:



Bonjour, nous sommes au regret de ne pouvoir donner une suite favorable à votre demande. Nous vous remercions toutefois pour l'intérêt que vous nous avez témoigné.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

'Tain, mais j'le hais, lui !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> 'Tain, mais j'le hais, lui !



Faites-lui une Epicure de calmant, vite!


----------



## estomak (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Faites-lui une Epicure de calmant, vite!



Fais gaffe!,ponk Tu vas nous l'énerver. Pas de gros mots.
Un taureau laché dans une bibliothèque, ça ne rend ni service au savoir, ni service à la cause animale.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

> Ce message a été supprimé par benjamin. Motif: vu!


'tain !...
Même pas eu le temps de dire "post effacé dans..."  

:rateau:


----------



## stephane6646 (17 Septembre 2008)

"Tu veux être mon ami" c'est sympa... mais les temps ont changé... depuis Kundera et son "insoutenable légèreté de l'être" (mes lettres sont légères aussi... parfois... hum...), il existe "l'amitié érotique", autrement dit "on se voit pour le plaisir, mais chacun chez soi et ses emm...des... Plus prosaïquement, c'est le "fuck friend": c'est bien d'avoir un fuck friend en hiver, ça tient chaud devant drucker le dimanche...
Je propose donc, pour rebondir après mado et sa case "veux tu être mon amant?", de rester dans cette lignée avec "veux tu être mon fuck friend ou mon ami(e) érotique"?


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Septembre 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> "Tu veux être mon ami" c'est sympa... mais les temps ont changé... depuis Kundera et son "insoutenable légèreté de l'être" (mes lettres sont légères aussi... parfois... hum...), il existe "l'amitié érotique", autrement dit "on se voit pour le plaisir, mais chacun chez soi et ses emm...des... Plus prosaïquement, c'est le "fuck friend": c'est bien d'avoir un fuck friend en hiver, ça tient chaud devant drucker le dimanche...
> Je propose donc, pour rebondir après mado et sa case "veux tu être mon amant?", de rester dans cette lignée avec "veux tu être mon fuck friend ou mon ami(e) érotique"?



Heu, faut que je réfléchisse un peu là. C'est le côté Drucker de la fuck frienderie qui m'inquiète un peu, surtout l'hiver 

Sinon, il y a la _Plaisanterie_ aussi. C'est bien la _Plaisanterie_, une belle histoire de trahison. D'où ma proposition : "veux-tu que je te trahisse ?"


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> "Tu veux être mon ami" c'est sympa... mais les temps ont changé... depuis Kundera et son "insoutenable légèreté de l'être" (mes lettres sont légères aussi... parfois... hum...), il existe "l'amitié érotique", autrement dit "on se voit pour le plaisir, mais chacun chez soi et ses emm...des... Plus prosaïquement, c'est le "fuck friend": c'est bien d'avoir un fuck friend en hiver, ça tient chaud devant drucker le dimanche...
> Je propose donc, pour rebondir après mado et sa case "veux tu être mon amant?", de rester dans cette lignée avec "veux tu être mon fuck friend ou mon ami(e) érotique"?


Mackie va doubler sa liste... 


CouleurSud a dit:


> (...)
> D'où ma proposition : "veux-tu que je te trahisse ?"


Ça c'est réservé, déjà... 
Fait longtemps qu'il n'a trahi personne, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> Même pas eu le temps de dire "post effacé dans..."
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

Faudrait pas oublier l'aut' version !... 


tirhum a dit:


> _Clic image..._ ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> T'avances pas trop, toi déjà que tu communiques avec l'inconsistant, je ne suis pas sûr du tout que tu sois capable de faire ce que tu dis :mouais:



Ça s'appelle la divination dans le lard de cassoulet


----------



## estomak (17 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça s'appelle la divination dans le lard de cassoulet



La cassouletomancie?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> La cassouletomancie?



La couennerie  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Ne citez pas cette andouille ai-je dit !!! Merci.


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ne citez pas cette andouille ai-je dit !!! Merci.



Tu préfères Hegel ? C'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

A la limite, oui. Bien que ce soit un enculé d'après une connaissance commune.

Au moins, je sais que je ne dois pas me casser les roubignolles à lire. Là, ça me titille d'ouvrir quand même le post pour lire ce que je sais être de la connerie en barre, m'en navrer, forcément, et m'emporter. Ensuite me faire reprendre parce que l'andouille en question est comprise dans le désir &#339;cuménique d'expansion du lectorat (loguez-vous et parlez-y tous, ceci est mon forum, livré pour vous&#8230 et parce que si, il faut que la quantité continue à emmerder la qualité, si, il faut que l'huile se misce (je dis ce que je veux&#8230 avec l'eau durablement, bref, qu'il reste et que moi aussi.

Ben non. Moi, je suis un résistant.

Voilà. 

SUS AUX COLLABOS !!!!


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

Ah, je me disais aussi : vu le bruit qui sort de ce fil, il doit y avoir du monde.

Bon, dites, vous qui êtes là depuis un moment, vous n'avez pas vu Mackie ? Il s'est absenté en prétextant un rendez-vous avec "une fille" (SIC), et n'est pas revenu depuis hier soir. Je m'inquiète, c'est normal.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Ami, déjà, bon. Ok.

Baby-sitter, non. Les mômes, ça gerbe partout, c'est une horreur.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, je me disais aussi : vu le bruit qui sort de ce fil, il doit y avoir du monde.
> 
> Bon, dites, vous qui êtes là depuis un moment, vous n'avez pas vu Mackie ? Il s'est absenté en prétextant un rendez-vous avec "une fille" (SIC), et n'est pas revenu depuis hier soir. Je m'inquiète, c'est normal.



Cherche dans sa liste d'ami(e)s...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, je me disais aussi : vu le bruit qui sort de ce fil, il doit y avoir du monde.
> 
> Bon, dites, vous qui êtes là depuis un moment, vous n'avez pas vu Mackie ? Il s'est absenté en prétextant un rendez-vous avec "une fille" (SIC), et n'est pas revenu depuis hier soir. Je m'inquiète, c'est normal.



T'as cherché du côté du tas de sable?
Parait que le Mackie s'y entend en paté après quelques bières


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ami, déjà, bon. Ok.
> 
> Baby-sitter, non. Les mômes, ça gerbe partout, c'est une horreur.




Oui, mais lui il est mignon, et tout le monde est son ami. C'est la mascotte des AE, des AES et des AEC. Même toi tu l'as dit.
Hier, il a encore pris rendez-vous avec Benji pour lui demander d'être nommé admin. Et, bon, bien sur, Benjamin qui n'a aucune pitié a répondu non.

Junior est rentré avec la glotte qui glissait comme un yoyo, les genoux qui faisaient un bruit de boules de pétanque, et en claquant des dents et des yeux.
Et il est sorti.

Aucune nouvelle depuis. Le prétexte (ce rendez-vous féminin) m'a bien semblé un peu tiré par le duvet sur le moment, mais j'étais occupé à essayer de capter Radio Londres, et je n'y ai pas prété attention.
Alors, il n'est pas passé par ici, donc ? Bon, je vais me renseigner dans d'autres fils. Merci quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Ben c'est un plaisir. Repasse quand tu veux.


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

Je flippe : et si un pervers l'avait kidnappé ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je flippe : et si un pervers l'avait kidnappé ?



Oui. Flippant.


Pour le pervers !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas trop souvent, quand même...
> Pas abuser des bonnes choses...


Ouais mais lui, tu peux le citer&#8230; Sinon on comprend pas ce que tu veux dire mon grand&#8230;

cte pur nioube quand même&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)

Fais un appel à l'Apple Expo


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais mais lui, tu peux le citer&#8230; Sinon on comprend pas ce que tu veux dire mon grand&#8230;
> 
> cte pur nioube quand même&#8230;


J'ai édité mais bon :





> Ce message a été supprimé par Amok. Motif: Vu ! (Benji© inside)


Conspiration !...
C'était même pas un post "poilu" !...


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais mais lui, tu peux le citer&#8230; Sinon on comprend pas ce que tu veux dire mon grand&#8230;
> 
> cte pur nioube quand même&#8230;



Bah, voilà un exemple : Tirhum n'est pas dans ma liste d'amis. J'aime pas les nioubes.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Un taureau laché dans une bibliothèque, ça ne rend ni service au savoir, ni service à la cause animale.



Ca devient difficile, on ne sait plus ni qui ni quoi ni comment citer.
Va falloir éditer des guides.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca devient difficile, on ne sait plus ni qui ni quoi ni comment citer.
> Va falloir éditer des guides.



ou interdire les nioubes


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou interdire les nioubes


Enfin une parole censée&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bah, voilà un exemple : Tirhum n'est pas dans ma liste d'amis. J'aime pas les nioubes.


Tant mieux, j'aime pas les vieux qu'ont de l'âge !... 



PonkHead a dit:


> Ca devient difficile, on ne sait plus ni qui ni quoi ni comment citer.
> Va falloir éditer des guides.


Toi tu vas virer de ma liste !... 



Mais quelle bande de cons !....  :love:


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

Perso, j'ai décidé (à part pour un ou deux qui trainent ici), de ne plus citer. Il parait qu'a la dernière AE, des nioubs portaient des T-Shirts sur lesquels était marqué "*J'é étaient citer part l'Amok*", artistiquement rehaussé de balises QUOTE.

Sous la torture ipodesque, l'un d'eux m'a avoué qu'un modérateur avait organisé un trafic et les vendait 50 pièce. Par contre, il s'est évanoui avant de dire le nom du renegat.

Alors je ne cite plus les nioubs.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Sur ebay, je présume ? :mouais:


----------



## estomak (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca devient difficile, on ne sait plus ni qui ni quoi ni comment citer.
> Va falloir éditer des guides.



D'un autre coté, tu n'es pas obligé de te conformer aux caprices du Torquemada local, tres cher ponkhead.


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Perso, j'ai décidé (à part pour un ou deux qui trainent ici), de ne plus citer. Il parait qu'a la dernière AE, des nioubs portaient des T-Shirts sur lesquels était marqué "*J'é étaient citer part l'Amok*", artistiquement rehaussé de balises QUOTE.
> 
> Sous la torture ipodesque, l'un d'eux m'a avoué qu'un modérateur avait organisé un trafic et les vendait 50 pièce. Par contre, il s'est évanoui avant de dire le nom du renegat.
> 
> Alors je ne cite plus les nioubs.



Ben voila, Mackie doit sans doute s'occuper de la réédition des T-shirt.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

Et si on en revenait au sujet? 



BackCat a dit:


> Voilà. Alors nous, les délinquants relationnels, souhaiterions pouvoir dire pourquoi nous ne voulons pas accepter la demande en amitié de n'importe qui. Et mieux, pour le raffinement ultime, like an over-the-cake-cherry&#8230; serait-il aussi possible d'avoir un champ de personnalisation pour expliquer à certains indélicats pourquoi nous souhaitons les virer du cercle de nos amis comme nous le ferions d'un étron de nos augustes sphincters ?


----------



## Craquounette (17 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et si on en revenait au sujet?



Je croyais que tu avais refusé la proposition de devenir vert ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)

J'avoue que j'avais pas lu le sujet, mais j'ai une question pour BackCat. Une question qui me tripote depuis que j'ai lu ton post:
Tu expliques souvent à tes étrons pourquoi tu les expulses?
Et si oui, tu m'inquiètes


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Non non. Mais j'explique à mes contemporains pourquoi je les compare à des étrons par contre.

Rassuré ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je croyais que tu avais refusé la proposition de devenir vert ?


Je n'ai rien eu a refuser puisqu'on ne m'a rien demandé 
Mais si j'avais accepté, la moitiés des participants à se fil seraient déjà bannis


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Sur ebay, je présume ? :mouais:



Non, non : dans un coin sombre de l'allée dans laquelle se trouvait le pommier. Un témoin (mais qui hélas ne connait pas les modos de macG, étant lui-même de Mac Bidouille) en a fait une description succincte : tout fin, vif comme l'éclair, avec un jean trop grand et un sweat Apple et, semble t-il, portant des lunettes de soudeur.

Comme c'était un modo de MB, son témoignage n'a pas été retenu. Et le voyou court toujours.


----------



## Craquounette (17 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je n'ai rien eu a refuser puisqu'on ne m'a rien demandé
> Mais si j'avais accepté, la moitiés des participants à se fil seraient déjà bannis



Le prochain tour devrait être le bon, tu es en train d'acquérir l'orthographe Mackinienne


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

J'accepte toutes les demandes d'amitié, même si il y a dedans des gens dont je ne me souviens d'aucun post. Je ne pousse pas le vice jusqu'à effectuer des demandes depuis mes double-pseudos.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

D'un autre côté, 6&#8230; t'es pas non plus encore un cas critique. Cela dit on peut se demander pourquoi tu le dis ici  Pour obtenir d'autres demandes.


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et si on en revenait au sujet?



Mais nous sommes en plein dans le sujet ! Mackie criait, avant sa disparition, à qui voulait l'entendre (dans la salle des modos) qu'il allait "_cassé la gueul à Backat_"* et que "_sétai ca faute si il n'été pas admin, parce queue il avé fé preçion sur Benjamin_"*.

Alors vu que Backcat est une brute qui frappe avant et n'explique pas après (nous ne saurons jamais le nombre de nioubs qui ont disparus *avant même* de poster leur premier message), je m'inquiète, c'est tout !



* Ca s'entend.


----------



## Craquounette (17 Septembre 2008)

Tu cherches Mackie ? Je l'ai vu passer en courant pour aller faire changer la taille de la police de l'inscription MacG sur la nouvelle édition de slip pour l'AE. La requête formulée il y un peu plus d'une année a été enfin reçue...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tu cherches Mackie ? Je l'ai vu passer en courant pour aller faire changer la taille de la police de l'inscription MacG sur la nouvelle édition de slip pour l'AE. La requête formulée il y un peu plus d'une année a été enfin reçue...



Je croyais que l''inscription grandissait avec la bête et que seuls quelques surhommes tels que le forum en connaît pouvaient dérouler l'intégralité du slogan "Macgénération L'essentiel du mac en français"

:love:


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je croyais que l''inscription grandissait avec la bête et que seuls quelques surhommes tels que le forum en connaît pouvaient dérouler l'intégralité du slogan "Macgénération L'essentiel du mac en français"
> 
> :love:



C'est tout à fait ca.

"Macgénération L'essentiel du mac en français" : les verts.
"Macgénération L'essentiel du mac en français - iGénération : au rythme du numérique" : les rouges.
"Macgénération L'essentiel du mac en français - iGénération : au rythme du numérique - La liste des modérateurs et un extrait de la tapisserie de Bayeux (la bataille d'Hastings) : les violets.

Voila pourquoi il y a beaucoup de modos, quelques admins et... un violet !


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ...blablabla... et un extrait de la tapisserie de Bayeux  : les violets.
> 
> Voila pourquoi il y a beaucoup de modos, quelques admins et... un violet !


Dame Amok et son point de croix... 
_T'effaces ça aussi ?!..._


----------



## Craquounette (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Voila pourquoi il y a beaucoup de modos, quelques admins et... un violet !





_et toc...._


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Dame Amok et son point de croix...
> _T'effaces ça aussi ?!..._



Attention ! Ce n'est pas la tapette à mouche mais directement le Baygon qu'il dégaine !   Ça laisse moins de chance de survie


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Dame Amok et son point de croix...
> _T'effaces ça aussi ?!..._



Notons que quelques bleus sélectionnés, dont l'auteur du post cité, porteront fièrement un boxer sérigraphié lors de la prochaine AE. Pour le dénommé "Tirhum", ce fut en récompense de ses gribouillages.

Je ne peux pour le moment en dire plus, car c'est une surprise. Sachez juste que 14 exemplaires furent distribués, chacun portant UNE lettre : M,A,C,G,E,N,E,R,A,T, I,O,N) et que les porteurs feront une haie d'honneur à l'entrée du stand du pommier.

Pourquoi 14, alors qu'il n'y a que 13 lettres notées ? parce que le Tirhum a la lourde (si je puis dire) tache du "tiret" entre les deux mots prévus pour que cela reste compréhensible (certaines lettres étant tordues).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...



_Gotcha!_


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> _et toc...._



Et toc, rien du tout, et ce lien est là pour le prouver : pour "les" violets, un _profil_ ne peut tenir que sur deux pages minimum !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...


MOI AUSSI !!!

Photoooooooo !!!


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

A propos : on a retrouvé Mackie : il dormait dans les toilettes. Pascal 77 a failli lui écraser la tête.
Tout se termine bien, donc, à part que le Mackie a le nez cassé, les oreilles violettes et "Jacob Delafon" gravé sur le front.

EDIT : on m'informe que c'est plus grave que cru initialement : Mackie suçait son pouce au moment du choc, et il a avalé son poing. Actuellement, les modos de permanence essaient de récuperer le membre disparu, certains tirant sur l'épaule alors que d'autres, nantis d'une lampe de poche, les guident par la face sud du lascar (le choc fut très violent semble t-il et il y a hésitation sur la technique la plus évidente : soit récuperer la main par où elle est entrée, soit par où elle se dirigeait, mais cela oblige ensuite à retourner le Mackie comme un lapin pour qu'il reprenne son apparence, heu, "normale", et personne ne veut s'en occuper).

Bref, note de service à l'attention des modérateurs : les toilettes sont actuellement en dérangement. Utilisez celles des admins.


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et toc, rien du tout, et ce lien est là pour le prouver : pour "les" violets, un _profil_ ne peut tenir que sur deux pages minimum !





Poil au sternum.



Là, force est de constater que l'Amok a raison.
Il y eut peu de violets dans l'histoire, mais l'échantillon est positif à 100%.
WebO est surnommé "le serpent du Lac Léman".
De Bilbo, chacun pouvait voir, à travers son seul avatar, que son appendice caudal n'avait d'égal que son appendice nasal.
Et je ne parle même pas de rezba, pour lequel le fabricant avait jeté l'éponge devant la tâche, arguant que, de toutes façons, "ce type ne met jamais de culotte sous la soutane".


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Et lui aussi avait des pellicules sur les godasses&#8230; On sait, on sait.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et lui aussi avait des pellicules sur les godasses On sait, on sait.



Mais donnez donc aux vieux du Flamby!
Au moins, la bouche pleine, il cesseront de radoter.


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Poil au sternum.
> 
> 
> 
> WebO est surnommé "le serpent du Lac Léman".



Hum, ce n'était pas "_l'étrange créature du lac noir_" ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Ça te ferait chier de coller au sujet plutôt ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

Voilà! Vous avez tout pourri ce beau fil... 
Ça parle de mackie, de quiquette, de vomi et tout un tas d'inepties qui n'ont plus rien à voir avec la grandiose suggestion du départ...
Pourra-t-on un jour signifier à un quémandeur d'amitié à vil prix les justes raisons de notre refus?...
Combien de membres épris de franchise et de transparence abondent dans le sens d'une requête en vue de l'instauration de cette fonction bénie? Signature à l'appui...
Pffffffff... Rien ne sera décidément simple ici.


Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé un pis aller...

Après avoir accepté le tout venant dans un élan de magnanimité que je ne me reconnaissais qu'à grand peine, je me suis mis à refuser certaines demandes sans autre forme de procès.

Depuis peu, je me suis découvert des accointances avec le sympathique Louis XI, officieusement surnommé "Le taquin" ; je m'explique :

Il y a désormais certaines demandes que je me contente de simplement laisser en suspens, sans aucune réponse, tant positive que négative... C'est comme garder près de soi, dans une petite cage, des individus qui au final et au fil du temps, ne suscitent plus que des sentiments d'un tiédeur presque confortable et ronronnante...

Je sais ; c'est futile, mais après tout, un rien m'amuse et suffit parfois à me distraire :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça te ferait chier de coller au sujet plutôt ?



Non.
Techniquement, Pluto est un chien - un chien dont les relations avec Mickey sont assez troubles, d'ailleurs.
Or, Amok est un loup - et on ignore si, même, il connaît Mickey.

Ceci précisé, t'as raison.
Du Flamby pour les vioques!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais donnez donc aux vieux du Flamby!
> Au moins, la bouche pleine, il cesseront de radoter.



Ah moi, mon petit Môssieur, les Flamby® c'est pas par la bouche que je les gobe!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà! Vous avez tout pourri ce beau fil...
> Ça parle de mackie, de quiquette, de vomi et tout un tas d'inepties qui n'ont plus rien à voir avec la grandiose suggestion du départ...
> Pourra-t-on un jour signifier à un quémandeur d'amitié à vil prix les justes raisons de notre refus?...
> Combien de membres épris de franchise et de transparence abondent dans le sens d'une requête en vue de l'instauration de cette fonction bénie? Signature à l'appui...
> ...



Tu as aussi la version franchement désopilante qui consiste à accepter le quidam et à l'effacer le lendemain, juste quand il commence à y croire. :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as aussi la version franchement désopilante qui consiste à accepter le quidam et à l'effacer le lendemain, juste quand il commence à y croire. :love:


Oui mais ce qui serait encore plus désopilant serait de pouvoir accompagner l'effacement d'un "finalement non" par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah moi, mon petit Môssieur, les Flamby® c'est pas par la bouche que je les gobe!



Bah...
Les très très vieux ont aussi tendance à radoter de ce côté là, paraît-il.

la vieillesse est un naufrage...







Sinon, t'as raison, on s'éloigne.
Y a pas un nioube bien intentionné pour nous faire un récapitulatif ? - un tableau de suivi en couleur, quoi, comme dans les fils de rendez-vous.
Un qu'on pourrait récompenser en l'acceptant comme ami (au moins le temps que le fil existe)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as aussi la version franchement désopilante qui consiste à accepter le quidam et à l'effacer le lendemain, juste quand il commence à y croire. :love:



Méthode que j'ai aussi utilisé pour de la vermine acnéique ; mais c'est comme les morbaques, ça finit toujours par revenir à la charge...
Je conserve donc la mienne


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2008)

ce qui serait pas mal, c'est de préciser qui a demandé l'amitié de l'autre. Ca limiterait la honte ressentie. Ca sauverait peut-être les meubles.

Je frémis encore de constater qu'un certain Patochman (skicuilà?) figure parmi mes amis :afraid:  

Bon en même temps, je comprend son ambiguïté. Tout délinquant relationnel qu'il est et malgré les coups de tatanes qu'il balance partout, il a quand même besoin d'affection 

Comme un pti chat, quoi. Corse, le chat, hein.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui mais ce qui serait encore plus désopilant serait de pouvoir accompagner l'effacement d'un "finalement non" par exemple.



Ou : "Désolé, j'étais fatigué, je t'ai confondu avec l'autre, là, celui qu'est pas con."


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

Monsieur BackCat

Votre suggestion a été transmise à Monsieur Benjamin, administrateur ayant en charge les forums macgeneration.com.

je ne vous cache pas qu'au vu de sa réaction ("_c'est encore BackCat qui fait iech le monde ?_"*) cette idée, que je trouve personnellement formidable (et le mot est faible), me semble avoir peu de chances d'aboutir.

Mais faites attention : Mackie, qui a retrouvé son poing, vous cherche pour vous coller une raclée. Il est persuadé que vous êtes à l'origine de son accident dans les toilettes (P77 a filé juste après) et il deteste que vous parliez directement à un administrateur sans lui en avoir référé avant, afin qu'il puisse reprendre le concept a son compte.

Mais ne perdez pas espoir.

Violettement votre,
l'Amok.


*Quand il est énervé, il parle en verlant. Et là il est énervé vu que ca l'a dérangé en pleine partie de Monopoly avec C. Laporte.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> *Quand il est énervé, il parle en verlant



Et même là il fait des fautes?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ou : "Désolé, j'étais fatigué, je t'ai confondu avec l'autre, là, celui qu'est pas con."


Ça c'est déjà mieux. Ça nous change de ta consensualité sournoise :sleep:

"T'as raison&#8230;" "T'as raison&#8230;"


Mais dégourdis-toi BORDEL !!!!
Tu peux pas balancer un bon "Mais J'T'EMMERDE, ducon !!!!" ? Ça assainirait un peu la situation !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> cJe frémis encore de constater qu'un certain Patochman (skicuilà?) figure parmi mes amis :afraid:


Si ça te gratte l'ionf', tu n'as qu'à cliquer à bon escient et ça va te soulager... 



> Bon en même temps, je comprend son ambiguïté. Tout délinquant relationnel qu'il est et malgré les coups de tatanes qu'il balance partout, il a quand même besoin d'affection


Ouiiiiiiiiii! Caresse-moi un peu l'autre ; la gauche commence à perdre ses poils... :love:


----------



## estomak (17 Septembre 2008)

Moi, je vais pas me plaindre du coté des amis. j'ai le best of du bar dans mon panneau, de couleur sud, l'ami philosophe, à ponkhead, l'iconoclaste, sans oublier Fab Fab, l'artiste.
Que demander de mieux?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouiiiiiiiiii! Caresse-moi un peu l'autre ; la gauche commence à perdre ses poils... :love:



l'oreille bien sûr. N'oublions pas que notre ami Patoch' est Corse et que les corses ont les oreilles poilues. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Moi, je vais pas me plaindre du coté des amis. j'ai le best of du bar dans mon panneau, de couleur sud, l'ami philosophe, à ponkhead, l'iconoclaste, sans oublier Fab Fab, l'artiste.



Lis bien quelques posts plus haut


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> sans oublier Fab Fab, l'artiste.


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouiiiiiiiiii! Caresse-moi un peu l'autre ; la gauche commence à perdre ses poils... :love:



ah oui, il faudrait aussi pouvoir révoquer une amitié pour vice caché, date de péremption dépassée ou usure prématurée, tiens


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Lis bien quelques posts plus haut


Tu sais qu'il doit vraiment y croire l'andouille 
T'es cruel quand même


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Moi, je vais pas me plaindre du coté des amis. j'ai le best of du bar dans mon panneau, de couleur sud, l'ami philosophe, à ponkhead, l'iconoclaste, sans oublier Fab Fab, l'artiste.
> Que demander de mieux?


Ce qui fait trois.

Dont un qui, de toutes façons, raconte n'importe quoi,
un consensuel sournois
et un qui n'assume visiblement pas...

Mais, c'est que avec des amis comme ça, t'as pas besoin d'ennemis, dis-moi!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Lis bien quelques posts plus haut



Ouais, après tu t'étonnes... mais en même temps tu as gardé cette salle manie de ta période télévisuelle de vouloir plaire à n'importe qui... Les bellâtres, c'est ça. Ça pêche à la maille fine, ça ramasse tout ce qui traîne et après ça chipote, ça chichite sur le contenu du filet... 
Tu n'es qu'une boule de vice, tiens!


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, c'est que avec des amis comme ça, t'as pas besoin d'ennemis, dis-moi!






Tssss Tssss... au cas où l'envie ne revienne de "personnaliser" ce fil, merci d'oublier, s'il vous plait.


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais, après tu t'étonnes... mais en même temps tu as gardé cette salle manie de ta période télévisuelle de vouloir plaire à n'importe qui... Les bellâtres, c'est ça. Ça pêche à la maille fine, ça ramasse tout ce qui traîne et après ça chipote, ça chichite sur le contenu du filet...
> Tu n'es qu'une boule de vice, tiens!



Ca, c'est le problème de la pèche au chalut : au final il y a plus de crevettes que de langoustes !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tssss Tssss... Restons sur l'aspect "général" s'il vous plait.



Ah mais c'est qu'on y est en plein! Avec des amis aussi légers que Fab' le fabulous on est bien lotis, tiens!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Monsieur BackCat
> 
> Votre suggestion a été transmise à Monsieur Benjamin, administrateur ayant en charge les forums macgeneration.com.
> 
> ...


Monsieur,

Le masque tombe. Vous n'êtes qu'un usurpateur. 

Je sais de source sûre qu'il en est tout autrement, Benjamin m'a lui-même témoigné toute la sympathie qu'il éprouvait à la lecture de ma prose.

Sous le couvert d'une couleur dont le choix en dit long sur vos inclinations, vous vous prétendez porte-parole de la voix présumée divine. Sachez que vous ne trompez personne à part vous (et l'autre andouille, mais ça ne compte pas, forcément). Cessez donc ces enfantillages, et craignez que je ne vous inclue pas dans mon prochain fil qui concernera le salut de l'âme des pauvres modérateurs, dont j'évoque le projet d'écriture dans mon post initial.

Jusque là, vous me fûtes sympathique. Je vous vois encore vous débattant au milieu des cathéters, faisant fi de votre arthrose, me prouvant force amitié et servilité, tout en me demandant de garder ça pour moi et quémandant pour ma protection. Je fus humble. Sous les allures de brutes sanguinaire, j'ai moi aussi un cur qui bat et de la condescendance à revendre. Je puis l'être encore.

Ne vous vautrez pas dans la facilité vers laquelle vous attirent les nouveaux arrivants, tous plus tristes les uns les autres. Ceux qui ne vous apportent rien d'autres que des posts d'anciens amis bafoués à effacer.

Vous devriez vous aussi vous rallier à notre cause, car vous en fûtes digne, un temps.

Sinon je révèle à tout le monde qui est vraiment Pluto.

Songez-y.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce qui fait trois.
> 
> Dont un qui, de toutes façons, raconte n'importe quoi,
> un consensuel sournois
> ...



He ho !!!! Doucement. Laisse moi une raison d'être, quand même !!!


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Sinon je révèle à tout le monde qui est vraiment Pluto.
> 
> Songez-y.



J'm'en fous. De toutes façons, Mackie va te casser la gueule ! 

Tu feras moins le malin, après. Tu pourras toujours demander à benjamin qu'il te finance un nouveau portail tout en inox pour pouvoir de nouveau manger des noix.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'm'en fous. De toutes façons, Mackie va te casser la gueule !
> 
> Tu feras moins le malin, après. Tu pourras toujours demander à benjamin qu'il te finance un nouveau portail tout en inox pour pouvoir de nouveau manger des noix.


Arrête tes conneries !! il est capable d'essayer le gnôme !
C'est quand même le seul qui a osé me dire "ta gueule" deux fois dans la même conversation 

J'ai pas agi, il s'était fait pipi dessus&#8230; Je pouvais pas le désosser hilare, ça ne se fait pas, j'ai de la déontologie, tout de même !


----------



## Amok (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Arrête tes conneries !! il est capable d'essayer le gnôme !
> C'est quand même le seul qui a osé me dire "ta gueule" deux fois dans la même conversation



Il n'a peur de rien, le fiston ! Tout son père virtuel ! La grandeur du samouraï, la foi du chevalier, l'esprit des conquérants ! :rateau:



BackCat a dit:


> J'ai pas agi, il s'était fait pipi dessus



cela n'a rien à voir avec la peur : il nous fait le coup à chaque AE. La bière, c'est traitre. 




BackCat a dit:


> Je pouvais pas le désosser hilare, ça ne se fait pas, j'ai de la déontologie, tout de même !



D'autant que y'a pas grand chose à manger sur la carcasse, sauf si tu t'appelles Pluto !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il n'a peur de rien, le fiston ! Tout son père virtuel ! La grandeur du samouraï, la foi du chevalier, l'esprit des conquérants ! :rateau:



 La force de frappe aussi  Voire la risibilité 



> cela n'a rien à voir avec la peur : il nous fait le coup à chaque AE. La bière, c'est traitre.


Et la traîtrise du breuvage est polymorphe&#8230; ça aussi on sait&#8230;





> D'autant que y'a pas grand chose à manger sur la carcasse, sauf si tu t'appelles Pluto !


Le chien de Mickey ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Je vois que vous avez opté pour la voie de la raison.
Je vous reconnais bien là  Fidèle et conscient de vos limites, vous adoptez un silence salvateur.

Je n'ai jamais douté de votre clairvoyance, vous vous en doutez bien.

Et soyez tranquille. Le secret de "Pluto" restera tu.

Je vous embrasse tendrement, Papy


----------



## estomak (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tssss Tssss... au cas où l'envie ne revienne de "personnaliser" ce fil, merci d'oublier, s'il vous plait.




Et backcat il a pas personnalisé son fil par hasard?
Non bien sur!
Ca fait deux semaines voire plus, que ce mec arrête pas de venir me troller très agressivement dans chaque post que je fais en n'attaquant jamais mon propos, mais toujours ad-hominem, deux semaines voire plus que je traîne des coups de boule merdiques ou monsieur me précise qu'il va me chercher dans la partie technique des forums afin d'alourdir son impact boulistique- comportement hallucinant de puérilité quand on voit l'âge du bonhomme en question, au passage -, deux semaines voire plus que je fais comme si de rien était, et quand aujourd'hui, je me permets une réponse... Qui voit son post supprimé? 
Moi pardi.
C'est d'une logique...
Alors ma question : y'a un moment ou ça s'arrête ou pas? Ou alors on est obligé de subir les délires de ce mec sans broncher? c'est ça ta conception d'un forum public? Faudrait que tu réécrives la charte dans ce cas. Que tu fasses quelques annotations.

Moi je l'ai jamais insulté ce type, lui si. En permanence. Et sans être rappelé à l'ordre. 
Donc tu fais ton boulot de modérateur. Tu fais en sorte que ça se reproduise pas et lors, on ne me verra pas lui adresser la parole, ni directement, ni allusivement.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il n'a peur de rien, le fiston ! Tout son père virtuel ! La grandeur du samouraï, la foi du chevalier, l'esprit des conquérants ! :rateau:...



Mouai par contre coté estomac, il est pas gâté hein... 2 bières max !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ... tu fais ton boulot de modérateur. Tu fais en sorte que ça se reproduise pas et lors, on ne me verra pas lui adresser la parole, ni directement, ni allusivement.



Tu sais, je soupçonne que ces deux là sont vaguement amis... Mais du genre pour de vrai, tu vois?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Et backcat il a pas personnalisé son fil par hasard?
> Non bien sur!
> Ca fait deux semaines voire plus, que ce mec arrête pas de venir me troller très agressivement dans chaque post que je fais en n'attaquant jamais mon propos, mais toujours ad-hominem, deux semaines voire plus que je traîne des coups de boule merdiques ou monsieur me précise qu'il va me chercher dans la partie technique des forums afin d'alourdir son impact boulistique- comportement hallucinant de puérilité quand on voit l'âge du bonhomme en question, au passage -, deux semaines voire plus que je fais comme si de rien était, et quand aujourd'hui, je me permets une réponse... Qui voit son post supprimé?
> Moi pardi.
> ...




Hehehehe  Ben alors ma puce ? un petit problème avec ta maman dans ta plus tendre enfance toi aussi ?

Oh.

Non.


Je vois.


C'est ton papa.


Et en fait, c'était pas vraiment ton papa, c'est ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et soyez tranquille. Le secret de "Pluto" restera tu.



En voilà une affaire ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'il a un jour avalé la queue du Makie Mickey et que depuis il ne sait plus trop bien de quel côté est le nord qu'il faut en faire toute une histoire


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> _Ouin..._
> Moi je l'ai jamais insulté ce type, lui si. En permanence.
> Ouin...



Ah, vous étiez au collège ensemble avec le chat ? Voilà donc un début d'explication...


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Poil au sternum.


Et cuilà personne pour l'effacer ?!...    




l'écrieur a dit:


> Là, force est de constater que l'Amok a raison.
> Il y eut peu de violets dans l'histoire, mais l'échantillon est positif à 100%.
> WebO est surnommé "le serpent du Lac Léman".
> De Bilbo, chacun pouvait voir, à travers son seul avatar, que son appendice caudal n'avait d'égal que son appendice nasal.
> Et je ne parle même pas de rezba, pour lequel le fabricant avait jeté l'éponge devant la tâche, arguant que, de toutes façons, "ce type ne met jamais de culotte sous la soutane".









Quel tissu de conneries !... :mouais:



barbak a dit:


> Moi, je vais pas me plaindre du coté des amis. j'ai le best of du bar dans mon panneau, de *couleur sud*, l'ami philosophe, à ponkhead, l'iconoclaste, sans oublier *Fab Fab*, l'artiste.
> Que demander de mieux?








Nan, rien...


----------



## estomak (17 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu sais, je soupçonne que ces deux là sont vaguement amis... Mais du genre pour de vrai, tu vois?



Peu importe. c'est pas une raison. Depuis le début, il arrête pas de m'insulter, de con, d'andouille, limite si il me fait pas passer pour le débile du coin. Et encore, si c'était fait avec humour. Jusque là je n'ai rien dit, mais là, les attaques systématiques agressives, y'a un moment ou il faut que ça s'arrête. Les mecs qui passent leur temps à agresser les autres, je les calcule qu'en face de moi, dans mon bureau. En général, ils changent vite de ton.


----------



## stephane6646 (17 Septembre 2008)

Bon , pour avoir des amis je suis prêt à faire de free hugs  Allez je vous prends dans mes bras gratuitement.... filles ou garçons... mais surtout filles .... et qu'après on joue ensemble et qu'on se trahisse (c'est pour couleur du sud )...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Moi je l'ai jamais insulté ce type, lui si. En permanence. Et sans être rappelé à l'ordre.
> Donc tu fais ton boulot de modérateur. Tu fais en sorte que ça se reproduise pas et lors, on ne me verra pas lui adresser la parole, ni directement, ni allusivement.



Il fait son boulot de modérateur mais pas que ça. La seule chose c'est qu'il faudrait peut-être que tu relises bien ce fil avec un peu de recul pour t'en rendre compte. Qu'est-ce qui s'en dégage à ton avis sachant que la majorité des gens qui postent ici se connaissent depuis longtemps et s'apprécient ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Merde !!!   

J'hallucine !!!!     


MAIS  ???? IL M'INSULTE LÀ !!!!



_*MODÉRATION S'IL VOUS PLAÎT ????*_


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2008)

FabFab, artiste ?
Et couleur sud, philosophe ?
Et moi, chuis Napoléon, et ma mère, c'est les beatles !


Et tirhum dessinateur, aussi, pendant que tu y es ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2008)

hé hé hé... moi je suis même pas gros...


----------



## estomak (17 Septembre 2008)

Bon, je me désabonne de ce fil. J'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire. j'espère une bonne fois pour toutes. j'espère que l'individu en question se calmera et si j'accepte l'humour, même vachard, je n'accepte pas l'accablement et l'agression systématique.
Bonne continuation à tous.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> FabFab, artiste ?
> Et couleur sud, philosophe ?
> Et moi, chuis Napoléon, et ma mère, c'est les beatles !
> 
> ...


Nan, Gribouilleur !... 
Aut'chose M'sieur Le Moignon ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bon, je me désabonne de ce fil. J'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire. j'espère une bonne fois pour toutes. j'espère que l'individu en question se calmera et si j'accepte l'humour, même vachard, je n'accepte pas l'accablement et l'agression systématique.
> Bonne continuation à tous.


Ok, salut.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bon, je me désabonne de ce fil. J'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire. j'espère une bonne fois pour toutes. j'espère que l'individu en question se calmera et si j'accepte l'humour, même vachard, je n'accepte pas l'accablement et l'agression systématique.
> Bonne continuation à tous.



Et pourtant tu es redevenu vert


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et pourtant tu es redevenu vert


Ah zut j'appelle les potes.
On peut pas laisser faire ça.


----------



## r0m1 (17 Septembre 2008)

Ah ben ça été de courte durée, il est repassé gris  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ah ben ça été de courte durée, il est repassé gris  :mouais:


 ... bande de petits salopiots ...:love:


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2008)

Bon.

Maintenant que la houle est retombée, je puis souscrire à ce fil. L'ennemi un mal nécessaire. Ou une femelle, c'est selon.

Là, par exemple, j'ai faim. Et ben j'vais aller braquer mon ennemie câline.
Et demain, j'ai une course à faire dans l'Iowa. Ben il me faudra bien passer par mon ennemie souris (par là, oui, car mon ennemi scie six pies).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

C'est à mourir de rire  Quelle démagogie 

Pas grave. Rome ne s'est pas construite en un jour, et elle toujours renaquit (la forme de ce verbe au passé composé est inusitée, du coup, et comme je fais ce que je veux, c'est bien connu, voilà voilà  Et elle est renée, ça m'embête. Rome n'ayant pas de prénom connu, vous me comprendrez) de ses cendres, telle le phénix !!!

Bon. en tout cas, dès que ça n'ira pas, je sais que je peux piquer une grosse colère, me rouler par terre, invoquer Dieu et tous ses saints, pointer du doigt (non. L'autre. Voir fig. 12) les méchants qui parlent des périodes sombres de ma vie d'enfant à moi que j'ai, que si je paraîs idiot par moment, c'est juste parce que je think different et tout et tout.

Moi, tout ce que je demande, c'est la possibilité d'avoir un champ à renseigner pour signifier mon refus d'être ami. "Luke. C'est MOI  ton père !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Bon. Ça y est ? _Il_ est parti ? On peut continuer entre gens de bonne compagnie maintenant ?


----------



## benjamin (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi, tout ce que je demande, c'est la possibilité d'avoir un champ à renseigner pour signifier mon refus d'être ami. "Luke. C'est MOI  ton père !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand je te disais dès hier que ce sujet, qui a réussi à tenir une journée, était fait pour "À propos de MacGeneration".  
C'est en effet à Monsieur vBulletin qu'il faut s'adresser.
J'attends maintenant avec impatience celui sur la modération.


----------

